

Fornova - Rip off alert, (Stole over $5k of our money) - cupcake_death
http://www.fornova.net/
As if running a startup isn't hard enough... these guys stole over $5k of our bootstrapping funds, (Personal money). Be warned.
======
mooism2
If they ripped you off, (a) why do you not give details? (b) why do you
instead link to their site, helping their search engine rankings?

~~~
cupcake_death
Hi mooism2, (a) We paid the company $5625.00 in March 2011. They have not
delivered us a single bit of data as agreed. We are now over a year down the
road and seeking a refund, but have been told they wish to complete the
project they overshot by almost a year, (More stalling for time). The company
refuse, outright to issue a refund. (b) By linking to their site and in turn
backlinking to this post, we hope to be able to get visibility for their
company name, "Fornova" in Google SERPs and warn other companies and startups
of their business ethics. Specifically we intend, over time to oust both the
company and it's management. Amir Freund, Dori Stein and Michael Rubanovich.

------
cupcake_death
We also welcome Fornova to defend their name here.

